# Poljot Aviator Ii Not Resetting Properly



## kevmcf (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Guys,

First posting and I hope you can help! I've only got a couple of Russian watches (the Aviator and a strela) and I don't know a great deal about them.

The aviator has only had light use, but it's developed a problem where the chronograph doesn't reset to zero. It seems to reset to a random position each time it's used. Its a Poljot caliber 31682. Does anyone know if this is a common problem with them and roughly how much it would cost to get fixed?

Thanks.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to









Yes, I think this is common, I had two do this, a Strela and a PRS5 with the same movement.

It crops up every now and again on the various forums.

Mike


----------



## kevmcf (Nov 14, 2007)

MIKE said:


> Welcome to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

Thanks for the reply. If you don't mind me asking, what did you do with the Strela & PRS5 - did you get them fixed, or just leave them as they are?

I didn't pay a huge amount for the aviator and I suspect it may cost more to get it sorted out...

It's a shame as I really like it - looks great, despite my skinny wrists!

Kevin.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Kevin,

The faults were fixed by the dealer but reapeared out of warranty.

I have since sold the watches, not because of the fault ( I could live with it) but as I now have a no homage policy







and bought a vintage Strela and hoping a mechanical CWC chrono turns up when I can afford one









Mike


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

do a search here for something like chrono reset problem, sorry I don't have time to do it myself...


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I had the same problem with my Strela, but the dealer replaced the watch under warranty as it was a new item. I remember talking to my dad about it (he's a trained watchmaker) and he reckoned that as the chrono hand was only a friction fit, the likelihood was that it's just worked loose. I reckon that if it's not under any warranty, take it to a decent watchmaker and ask for their opinion...

HTH


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Kevin - tried to PM yu but couldn't get through for some reason.

I suggest you phone a few watchmakers and get an estimate. It might be cheaper than you think.

Rob


----------



## kevmcf (Nov 14, 2007)

Barryboy said:


> Kevin - tried to PM yu but couldn't get through for some reason.
> 
> I suggest you phone a few watchmakers and get an estimate. It might be cheaper than you think.
> 
> Rob


Here's what happened: I tried 3 different watchmakers - two said they wouldn't work on Russian watches, and the third said he'd only do a full service (in case something else went wrong with it)... and the cost would be Â£180.









To be honest, I'd rather put the money toward one of our host Roy's watches, so think I'll just learn to live with the chrono problem for a while (unless someone can recommend a good watchmaker in London that's prepared to work on Russians?...if this is against forum rules, please ignore that last sentence).

Kevin.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

you're taking it to the wrong watchmakers... its based on the Valjoux 7733/34

If its not a hand fitting problem it would be the spring on the reset hammers that needs tensioning if the sweep seconds is dancing

if its the Chrono-minute hand then it has its own spring to keep it from jumping too much.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

London watchmakers can be a swizz - I've had the same problem. Send it off to Steve at Ryte Tyme, he only charges about 30/40 quid if I remember correctly...

I had a watchmaker in Grays Antiques Market tell me 'I don't work on vintage, I can't get the parts, I'll only work on top-end Swiss that's been made in the last five years.' As if I'd take my three year old Rolex (if I had one!) to a market stall for repair!


----------



## kevmcf (Nov 14, 2007)

blackandgolduk said:


> London watchmakers can be a swizz - I've had the same problem. Send it off to Steve at Ryte Tyme, he only charges about 30/40 quid if I remember correctly...
> 
> I had a watchmaker in Grays Antiques Market tell me 'I don't work on vintage, I can't get the parts, I'll only work on top-end Swiss that's been made in the last five years.' As if I'd take my three year old Rolex (if I had one!) to a market stall for repair!


That's a coincidence - I was in there ealier this week asking a dealer if they ever got Tudor submariners in. He said he didn't because he couldn't make any profit on the lower-quality brands.... I guess their rents must be pretty high!

The two watchmakers I tried who wouldn't work on a Poljot both said it was because they considered them low quality and feared something else would go wrong.


----------

